# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Υβρίδια ιθαγενών >  Ζευγάρωμα καρδερίνου με κανάρα.

## axileas_v

Καλησπέρα σας και από μένα. Εχω εδώ και καιρό στη ζευγαρώστρα μια κανάρα και έναν καρδερίνο. Σήμερα η κανάρα κυκλοφορεί με ένα κομάτι εφημερίδα στο στόμα. Ξέρω οτι ήρθε η εποχή της. Αθτό που δεν ξέρω είναι πότε είναι η εποχή της καρδερίνας. Από διατροφή τα πάντα. Φύτρες, γύρη, αβγοτροφή, φρόυτα και λαχανικά. Μπορώ να κάνω κάτι άλλο για να πυρώσει η καρδερίνα πιό γρήγορα??? 

Ευχαριστώ πολύ!!!

----------


## jk21

η αναπαραγωγη της καρδερινας ειναι δυσκολη .αν το ενα μελος του ζευγαριου ειναι καναρα ,ειναι καπως πιο ευκολη .αναφερομαι βεβαια σε καρδερινα εκτροφης που ειναι οπως ειναι φυσικο πιο κοινονικοποιημενη .η περιπτωση πιασμενης απο τη φυση ειναι πολυ πιο δυσκολοτερη και δεν προκειται εδω να ασχοληθουμε περισσοτερο , ειτε γιατι δεν ειναι θεμα που ενδιαφερει το παρον φορουμ  ( το οποιο αποδεχεται μονο εκτροφη ιθαγενων πουλιων γεννημενων σε κλουβι απο γεννητορες ειτε εκτροφης ειτε που ειχαν καλως ή ΚΑΚΩΣ αιχμαλωτιστει ,ελπιζω οχι απο τον μετεπειτα εκτροφεα ),ειτε γιατι στα πιασμενα πουλια ειναι συνηθως κανονας ,να ενδιαφερονται (αμα ενδιαφερθουν και αμα καταφερουν να ζησουν τελικα στην αιχμαλωσια )μονο για εκπληρωση του βασικου ενστικτου του βατεματος και οχι του μεγαλωματος μικρων 


για πουλι εκτροφης λοιπον εχει σημασια ποτε γεννηθηκε γιατι αν ειναι ενος ετους και εχει γεννηθει περυσι το καλοκαιρι ,μην περιμενεις αμεσα να δεις ζευγαρωμα .επισης καταλληλο κλουβι πιο ευρυχωρο οπως στο ζευγαρωμα καρδερινων .το καταλληλο ντεκορ με πρασινο φυσικο ή ψευτικο ,δινει ασφαλεια οχι μονο στη θηλυκια καναρα που ειναι πιο ευκολη σε αυτο ,αλλα και στον καρδερινο.μιγμα σπορων δινεις καναρινιων; αυγοτροφη ετοιμη ή φτιαχτη και αν το δευτερο τι συνταγη πανω κατω; ποσο συχνα την χορηγεις ; δινεις καποιο πολυβιταμινουχο; να δινεις και κλωναρια φυτων με σπορους που διαλεγουν αυτη την εποχη οι καρδερινες στη φυση οπως πχ τον ζωχο 

παντως να ξερεις οτι οσοι εκτρεφουν καρδερινες απο οτι εχω ακουσει ,δεν εχουν δει  μαζικα τα πουλια να προχωρανε επιτυχημενα ακομα .ομως το μεγαλωμα της ημερας στη χωρα μας και η ζεστη που υπαρχει πια ειναι συνθηκες αυτο να ξεκινησει πιστευω συντομα

----------


## Picard

Ασχολουμαι με υβριδια,εδω και ενα χρονο με ενα ζευγαρι,εβαλα μια καναρα αναμειξη καφεκοκκινη μωσαικου-γκριζοφτερη με καρδερινα,η καρδερινα δεν ειναι πουλι εκτροφης διοτι δε μπορω να διαθεσω 100€ για καρδερινα,ανεργος ειμαι και δεν ειμαι υπερ των πιασμενων,το ξεκαθαριζω,την πηρα απο ενα γνωστο που εχει καταστημα,εδινα πολυβιταμινες στο νερο και αυγοτροφη ολο αυτο το διαστημα,τελικα πυρωσανε πρωτα η καναρα και μετα η καρδερινα,μου κανε αυγα,μου δωσε 2 πουλακια,επειδη η καρδερινα ηταν πολυ πυρωμενη και την κηνυγουσε την εβγαλα και την τοποθετησα σε αλλη κλουβα,ετσι θα κανω παντα,αφησα μονο την καναρα μεσα με τα μικρα,ειμαι πολυ χαρουμενος γιατι ειναι τα πρωτα καρδερινοκαναρα που βγαζω...

----------


## jk21

ΔΗΜΗΤΡΗ οταν δεν μπορουμε να διαθεσουμε καποιο ποσο για κατι ,δεν παει να πει οτι παιρνουμε κατι αντιστοιχο του κλεμμενο απο τη φυση .απλα δεν ασχολουμαστε ή ακομα καλυτερα αγωνιζομαστε μαζι με κατι ουτοπιστες σαν αρκετους που θα βρεις εδω ,για μια σωστη εκτροφη ,με πουλια γεννημενα μονο σε κλουβι και πουλια που χαριζονται και δεν πουλιουνται .

επι της ουσια αυτου που ειπες ,δεν υπαρχει κανονας  οπως θα δεις και εδω που ειχαμε αντιδραση του πουλιου που κλωσσουσε 

*Επώαση καρδερίνας*εσυ βεβαια σωστα εκανες και παρεθεσες την δικια σου εμπειρια .μην περιμενεις παντως νορμαλ συμπεριφορα κατα πασα πιθανοτητα στο μελλον απο ενα κλεμμενο πουλι απο το σπιτι του .παντοτε υπαρχει και η εξαιρεση αλλα αυτη ειναι η βασικη εξελιξη ...

----------

